# Drachen zeichnen



## fox_2_k (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde gern mit Photoshop nicht nur meine Bilder bearbeiten, sondern auch eigene zeichnen. 
Zum Beispiel so einen Drachen: http://www.theartofkerembeyit.com/theart.htm#/home . Allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung, wie ich so etwas machen könnte. Geht das überhaupt mit Photoshop?


----------



## ink (6. Februar 2009)

Moin

Sowas geht mit Photoshop.
Scanne deine Zeichnung ein, öffne sie in PS, setze die Transparenz auf ca 50% herunter, sperre sie, erstelle eine Neue und dann bist du mit deinem Können gefragt.
Am Besten arbeitest du mit einem Tablett.

mfg


----------



## Spelmann (7. Februar 2009)

Tolle Anregungen zur Arbeitsweise findest Du unter Anderem in der Advanced Photoshop
Das ist auch immer mal wieder was zum Thema Fantasy dabei.


----------

